# Tageskarte kaufen lassen?



## Bieroholiker (25. April 2013)

hallo! 
kurze frage.
also. Darf ein Kollege der auch einen Schein hat eine Tageskarte für mich mit kaufen? weil ja morgens früh die Läden noch nicht auf haben?


----------



## oneeyejoe (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

Ich hab das schon öfters gemacht, du musst ihm nur deinen Schein mitgeben. Hat bei uns immer ohne Probleme geklappt.


----------



## Bieroholiker (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

da fängt es schon an zu hapern. langt auch ne kopie?
ich frag weil ich den schein erst im juni bekomme und nicht weis ob die tageskarten nur auf den einen schein gelten.


----------



## oneeyejoe (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

Mit einer Kopie habe ich es noch nie probiert. Ich glaube nicht das das geht. Aber warum probierst du es nicht einfach mal aus. Mehr wie schief gehen kann es ja nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*



> da fängt es schon an zu hapern. langt auch ne kopie?


Also ich kenne keine Kartenausgabestelle wo du mit einer Kopie einen Schein kriegen würdest!
Dafür ist sowas zu leicht zu manipulieren(fälschen),dass geht in drei Minuten mit dem einfachsten Drucker!
Warum bekommst du denn deinen Fischereischein erst im Juni?

Jürgen


----------



## Colophonius (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

Im Prinzip kannst du dich einfach vertreten lassen und der Kollege kann in deinem Namen für dich einen Schein kaufen. 
Jediglich der Verkäufer könnte was dagegen haben, ich frage mich allerdings, was den Verkäufer an einer Kopie stören sollte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

Bei uns gehts nicht. Man muss gleich unterschreiben und die Durchschrift wird dann aufbewahrt. Die Karten sind nicht übertragbar.


----------



## Bieroholiker (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

nun weil erst im juni die nächste prüfung ist.

mir geht es ja da drum ob mein kollege eine karte für sich und für mich kaufen kann. er hat ja den schein und darf eine kaufen. ich hab dann ja auch einen und was nutzen meinem kollegen 2 für einen tag? 
wird auf der tageskarte die scheinnummer oder der name eingetragen? wenn ja kann er ja einfach meine daten eintragen. übertragbar ist er dann ja nicht und jemand anders nuzt er nix?


----------



## oneeyejoe (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

Ach du meinst, dass er zwei Scheine für sich kaufen soll und einen dann dir geben obwohl du keinen Schein hast? Das wird auf keinen Fall gehen. Und selbst wenn er zwei Karten bekommt darfst du ohne Schein nicht angeln und wenn er dich trotzdem mitnimmt macht er sich vermutlich auch strafbar. Also mach deinen Schein dann kannst du auch angeln gehen. Bis Juni ists ja nicht mehr lang


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

Kann nur sagen wie es bei uns ist. Auf unseren Scheinen steht die Schein- Nummer und komplette Anschrift. Wenn der Kartenausgeber keine Durchschrift / Unterschrift brauchen sollte oder darauf irgendwie verzichtet und du dann später unterschreibst, wenn du angeln gehst ginge das eventuell. Wenn aber gleich unterschrieben werden muss und dein Kollege für dich dann unterschreibt ist das sicher sowas wie Urkundenfälschung oder was auch immer.

Jedenfalls hat dein Kumpel dann den Vertrag geschlossen, nicht du.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

Ich verstehe das so,dass du noch gar keinen Fischereischein hast und erst in Juni, wenn du dann die Prüfung bestehst,einen erhältst.
Und wenn dein Freund schon einen hat,dann darf der auf seinen Schein auch nur einen Tagesschein kaufen und nicht etwa einen für dich mit!

Was willst du denn als Kopie vorlegen?

Oder steh ich irgendwie auf der Leitung?

Jürgen


----------



## phirania (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

klare sache,ohne angelschein keine tageskarte.
ohne angelschein,nicht angeln.


----------



## Bieroholiker (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

ihr versteht mich falsch. 
wenn ich meinen schein hab möchte ich auch angeln. klar.
da ich aber erst spät abends wenn überhaupt dort hin kommen kann wo ich angeln möchte mit meinem kollegen zusammen ist die frage ob er zwei karten kaufen darf. eine für ihn und eine für mich mit. ich würde ihm dann meine nummer anschrift usw. geben. da die karte dann ja eh nur zu meinem schein passt müsste das doch gehn denk ich.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

Nur wenn du deinem Kumpel den orignal Fischereischein mitgibst,dann kann er dir Karten mitkaufen!

Wenn du z.B. öfters im gleichen Angelladen Karten kaufst, kannst du vielleicht dort
eine Kopie hinterlegen, dass ist aber verhandelbar.
Dazu müsstest du aber zunächst wenigstens einmal deinen Fischereischein im Original
vorzeigen.


Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

Das wird nur mit dem orig. Ausweis gehen.... denn sollte was vorgefallen sein und WaPo etc. dir den Schein entzogen hat etc. könntest du ggf mit der Kopie weiter Unfug treiben....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

Vorausgesetzt das die Unterschrift nicht sofort geleistet werden muss. Wie gesagt....dann hat er den Vertrag gemacht und nicht du. Schließlich musst DU mit deiner Unterschrift die Bedingungen anerkennen etc.


----------



## bindi (26. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

Hi,
bei mir haben Kopien die letzten jahre NICHT mehr gereicht ! Lass dir auf jeden Fall den Fischereischein mitgeben, ist ärgerlich wenn du mit ner kopie im Laden stehst und die TK nicht bekommst...
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren ab und an mal für 'nen Kumpel 'ne Tageskarte beim Dealer um die Ecke gekauft und dazu brauchte es immer den Fischereischein des zukünftigen Tageskarteninhabers. Kopie bzw. Anschrift und Scheinnummer nicht ausreichend!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

Wir im Freundeskreis handhaben es immer mit einer Kopie, bei einigen Kartenausstellern muss man aber leider wirklich Überzeugungsarbeit leisten. Ich finde das erstaunlich, muss sich der Tageskarteninhaber doch grundsätzlich im Zweifelsfall *am Wasser* mit den Originalpapieren ausweisen können. Eine Gewässerkarte allein ist doch wertlos!


----------



## gaerbsch (26. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

So was ich hier lese kann ich ja gar nicht glauben... Wo wohnt Ihr bitte, dass ein Kollege für euch ne Tageskarte kaufen kann, wenn Ihr euren Angelschein mitgebt???

Mit Eurer Unterschrift auf der Tageskarte bestätigt Ihr, dass Ihr die Bedingungen usw. auf der Karte gelesen habt und damit einverstanden seid. Wenn Ihr mit der Karte jetzt zum Angeln geht und das unterschreiben "vergesst" dann hat zumindest bei uns in Bayern der gute Kartenverkäufer zum letzten mal ne Karte verkauft...

Und bitte jetzt kein Bayern mimimi aber sowas sollte doch überall klar sein...


----------



## Zander Jonny (26. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

Ist bei uns auch kein Problem, und auf der karte kann ich dann den Unterschreiben lassen der ihn bekommen soll.


----------



## Fr33 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

Tja in Hessen geht das...

weder auf der Mainkarte noch auf der Jahreskarte für den Rhein wird unterschrieben....

Das macht der Kartenverkäufer im Sinne von Datum, Stempel und Unterschrift...

Ich als Käufer unterschreibe da gar nichts,....daher habe ich mir öfters nen Jahreschein mitbringen lassen. Vorraussetzung war aber, dass ich meinem Mitbringer den orig Schein mit geben musste ...


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

Bei nem Kumpel von mir gabs vor 2 Wochen in Duisburg schon Probleme, weil der nen niedersächsischen Schein hat und man die Tageskarten im Büdchen kaufen muss. Die gute Frau dort war vollkommen überfordert und versuchte Verein, ihren Mann und den Gewässerwart zu erreichen. 90Minuten haben wir in dem Büdchen gestanden bis es dann endlich geklappt hat.Ätzend das die Dinger anscheinend von Bundesland zu Bundesland anders ausschauen...


----------



## Bieroholiker (26. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

also ist es von mal zu mal anders.
man mmuss wohl im vorraus mit den leuten reden damit man weis wo man dran ist.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*



Bieroholiker schrieb:


> hallo!
> kurze frage.
> also. Darf ein Kollege der auch einen Schein hat eine Tageskarte für mich mit kaufen? weil ja morgens früh die Läden noch nicht auf haben?


 

Mit dem kaufen lassen kann auch Probleme geben. Ich kenne
mehrere Gewässer, wo die Scheine direkt bei der ausgabe 
unterschrieben werden müssen.:m


----------



## antonio (27. April 2013)

*AW: Tageskarte kaufen lassen?*

kommt eben imer drauf an wo das ist und wie das dort gehandhabt wird mit den erlaubnisscheinen.
da gibt es eben die verschiedensten varianten von sehr einfach bis eben kompliziert.
einfaches beispiel: die onlinebestellung der küstenkarte meck-pomm.
hier wird einfach der name adresse etc sowie die fischereischeinnummer angegeben und man bekommt den schein als pdf zugemailt.
einfach unterschreiben und fertig.

es gibt eben auch die variante, daß beim erwerb der fischereischein vorgelegt werden muß und eine kopie als beispiel nicht gilt und wo eben im beisein des verkäufers unterschriieben werden muß.

antonio


----------

